# Spider ID please



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2008)

Found this fun little number in the bush yesterday. It wasn't over-joyed at me finding it either :lol:

Can someone give me an idea as to what it is??


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 8, 2008)

Hideous Moosey!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 8, 2008)

It stole your money 

picture number three is pretty much telling you to give it more and stop being stingey!!


----------



## Rache (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks a bit like a Wolf Spider to me....


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2008)

Arooooooooooo I would have put down 20cents but I wanted it to look bigger! 

No, it was a reasonable sized spider, and very aggressive. Standing on its rear legs and you could hear it going the chomp on my snake hook.

I don't have any spider books at my disposal. I tried a little bit on the net to ID it, so then I thought I'd try here. Spiders really aren't my thing


----------



## melgalea (Sep 8, 2008)

hehe how did u get it to lay on its back. lol


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 8, 2008)

stents bird eater maybe..... just a guess.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 8, 2008)

I figure anything on its rear legs is a Funnel Web Spider.

Nasty looking animal.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 8, 2008)

could it be a mouse spider?........what ever it is ,it gives me the shivers....


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 8, 2008)

Me too redbelly, nothing good can come from being bitten by something like that. I would still think its one of the many species of Funnel Web


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.amonline.net.au/spiders/dangerous/funnelweb/identifying.htm


----------



## Lozza (Sep 8, 2008)

looks like a tree funnel web


----------



## Stark (Sep 8, 2008)

Male Funnel web?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 8, 2008)

Funnel web in melbourne??? doesnt sound right to me


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 8, 2008)

grim there are a number of species of funnel web spider. There are southern tree funnel webs that you get in Victoria. There is even a species of funnel web found on Fraser Island. It's the Sydney Funnel Web (males) that have caused all the recorded deaths from Funnel Web species, prior to the introduction of antivenene.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2008)

I suspect it may have been a funnel-web, there is a species of them in the Dandenong ranges, but I was nowhere near there....that and I'm useless at spider ID without some desent reference materials


----------



## fraser888 (Sep 8, 2008)

not nice lol


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 9, 2008)

My first thought was a Funnel Web too but Im definately no expert.........


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 9, 2008)

what a magnificent spider, good find


----------



## manksy (Sep 9, 2008)

i'd say wolf spider- i live in shepparton vic and play with them in the back yard all the time 
they tend ot live in/around water


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 9, 2008)

That is no Wolf Spider, look at the fangs on it!


----------



## herpie boy (Sep 9, 2008)

melbourne funnel web


----------



## christo (Sep 9, 2008)

It looks a lot like a Melbourne Trap-door (_Stanwellia sp_ to me. Did you get a look at its web by any chance? Melbourne Trap-doors do not have a door or lid on their web (stupid name I guess). They are very common around Melbourne and are harmless as far as I know. 

It is definitely not a funnel web of any sort.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd have to say it was a Tarantula of some description. Not sure as to what type due to it being a juvenile but a Tarantula all the same.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 9, 2008)

Some type of trapdoor. Definitely not a tarantula, wolf spider or mouse spider. I don't think it is a funnelweb either..


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually, looking at it again I would say a trapdoor.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 9, 2008)

Male trapdoor


----------



## christo (Sep 9, 2008)

Brettix said:


> Male trapdoor



Yep, its a male. I looked up Melbourne trap-doors and I am now 99% sure thats what it is. Lock it in Eddie.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 9, 2008)

Well come on moosenoose - have you sent the picture into the museum yet for identification?


----------



## hornet (Sep 9, 2008)

yup, its 100% a mature male, not a funnelweb, mousey or T. Funnelweb for sure


----------



## saratoga (Sep 9, 2008)

Some type of mygalomorph...not really familiar with Melbourne spiders but could be a male Trapdoor or a Wishbone spider Aname(false funnelweb)...though not sure of its distribution.

Definately not a wolf or mouse spider.


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 9, 2008)

check this out hope it helps....
http://www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/funnelweb.htm


----------



## andyscott (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a Mouse Spider (aka Victorian Funnel Web),
The get to about 2 thirds the size as their Sydney cousins.

I get them here in the garden every now and then.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/trapdoor_spiders.htm

The spinnerets on moosey's spider look a little too large compared to the pics of the trapdoor.


----------



## christo (Sep 10, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Its a Mouse Spider (aka Victorian Funnel Web),
> The get to about 2 thirds the size as their Sydney cousins.
> 
> I get them here in the garden every now and then.




Mouse Spiders and Victorian Funnel Webs are two different typesof spider. Both are megalomorphs, but from different genuses.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 14, 2008)

WELL WAS IT A MOUSE OR A FUNNELWEB? did you find out moose?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a picture in"spider watch" byBert Brunet on page 83 of a male Arbanitis Gracilis(trapdoor Brown Common) with a body length of 23mm which look extremely similiar except for the pronounced spinnerets. Maybe its just the angle of the shot. thats my guess.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 14, 2008)

1st pic is male, 2nd is female. sorry bout the quality


----------



## xycom (Sep 15, 2008)

Can't tell you what it is but here's a few links to help you decide:

Funnel web:

http://museumvictoria.com.au/spiders/detail.aspx?pid=18

Trapdoor:

http://museumvictoria.com.au/spiders/detail.aspx?pid=9


Per


----------



## christo (Sep 15, 2008)

I am starting to think it may be a trapdoor other than a Melbourne trapdoor (Stanwellia). The patterns on the back don't seem right. Definitely a trapdoor though. It would also be rare to find a Melbourne trapdoor that was that aggressive - they are usually pussy cats.


----------



## sej66 (Sep 16, 2008)

Could be a male of one of the funnel-web types. Apparantly the venom from the male northern tree funnel webs is 5 times more toxic than the sydney version.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: My God! I don't know!! :lol: :lol: That's why I asked you people!!  

I'll send a pic into the Museum and see if they can get a positive ID on it  I'm still fairly convinced it's a Southern Funnel Web. Particularly with the red under it's fangs (but hey, I'm not good with spider ID's). Undoubtably it's still in the same place I found it. I check in on him next time I'm out there :lol: :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2008)

looks like a funnel web of some sort


----------



## the_tsar (Sep 16, 2008)

Just to throw in my 2 cents.

I think it isnt a funnel web and also think it seems like a male trap door spider.
Funnel webs seem to have a larger set of mouthy parts (wider).

SO I will lock in B : Trap door.....?


----------



## m.punja (Sep 16, 2008)

daddy long legs maybe? on steroids?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 16, 2008)

For those of you who locked in trapdoor, give yourselves a big pat on the back 

I just recieved this letter from the kind gentleman from the Melb Museum:



> Dear Luke,
> 
> Thank you for sending your very good spider images into Discovery Centre at Melbourne Museum for identification.
> 
> ...


----------



## m.punja (Sep 16, 2008)

so it's not a daddy long legs...hmmm. my bad, i better get a spide book then


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn good roids if it was


----------

